# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Anxiety Space has been nominated!

## Total Eclipse

We got this letter from WEGO Health Awards! If anyone would like to nominate us they can go to our profile here there are different options to choose from, we have other social media setup too. 


Dear Anxiety Space,

Congratulations! You've been nominated for Best in Show: Community in the 10th Annual WEGO Health Awards.

As a previous nominee, your profile is already in the public nominee directory. Please note, you must have a complete profile to qualify as a finalist so be sure to edit/update your profile here.

About the WEGO Health Awards

If you have any questions about the WEGO Health Awards program this year, we encourage you to check out this brief post to learn more.

This year?s winners will receive a prize pack valued at $7,000 including:

Airfare and accommodations to the HLTH Event in Boston, MA (3 nights)
WEGO Health Awards presentation & reception at the HLTH Conference
Recognized HLTH social media ambassador
Featured as a world's top patient expert at the HLTH Conference, as well as industry exposure opportunities throughout the year
Access to all evening networking receptions at HLTH including the Innovators' Reception, Women at HLTH Reception, and Industry Night
Seat as compensated 2022 WEGO Health Patient Leader Advisory Board member
Personalized WEGO Health Awards plaque
Celebrate Your Achievements

There are many ways for nominees to get involved in the WEGO Health Awards, and you?ll be hearing from us with more ways to participate soon. In the meantime, be sure to share your nomination with your community.

Congratulations! 
The WEGO Health Team

----------


## Ironman

Well done!  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Ironman

I just got an email about this contest - I think I can vote  ::

----------

